

Qualcomm CEO Sees Company Driving Wave of Mobile Internet Innovation - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2010/03/03/qualcomm-ceo-sees-company-driving-wave-of-mobile-internet-innovation/

======
iBercovich
I once met Roberto Padovani who is the CTO of Qualcomm. He is an alumni of my
university, UMass Amherst, and he had come to give a talk. We bombarded him
with some really far fetched questions in information theory and signal
optimization and he was able to give really good answers on the spot. Here is
a video of him: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-c6W0m_nEk> and his profile:
<http://www.qualcomm.com/people/roberto-padovani>

------
joezydeco
How's that FLO mobile TV working out for ya, Paul?

